# SRC 300 remote codes



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Gday i am in urgent need of the SRC 3000 remote codes to suit a Thomson RP 46 rear projection television. The main function I am after is the menu key to enable me to get into the on screen test patterns to hopefully resolve a convergence issue.
Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Who makes the SRC3000? What model Thomson set do you have?


----------



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Gday the Universal remote I have is the sunwave src3000 with the blue lcd touch screen, and just to add to the confusion the television is badged as a general Electric whilst the model number and research i have done says it is in fact a Thomson. any suggestions? I have been to the Sunwave website and tried about 50 different codes, none of which work.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried the learning feature with your TVs remote? The SRC-3000 manual says that it can learn:

from page 11 of the manual



> *Learning Function*
> 
> You can use this function to learn the IR codes
> directly from another remote control. This function is
> ...


----------

